# RCD 510 bluetooth autoplay issues



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I searched and couldn't find anyone with a similar problem.

So I just got my Golf VI R yesterday(non nav, RCD 510 headunit) and I'm having a weird issue with the bluetooth auto play function. There is a very clear button you can select in the settings of the stereo that allows my phone (iPhone 3GS) to connect to the car and automatically start playing music from the phones library when I get into the car. The problem is, whether the autoplay is selected or not, it starts playing music on my phone! Even if my iPod is hooked up via the plug and playing music through the speakers, my phone still automatically starts playing music, every time. It doesn't play through the cars speakers unless I select "bluetooth audio" manually on the touchscreen. It simply plays on the phone, as if I were wearing headphones plugged into it. I tried multiple times checking and unchecking the autoplay option on the headunit and it does nothing, my phone still starts playing music. This is annoying because it kills my battery in no time at all.

I went to the dealer and they couldn't figure it out. I installed 5.1 and it didn't change a thing.

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## J-J-Jetta (Oct 29, 2003)

known issue with Connecting to phones. I have the same issue. the A2DP (look it up) handshake enables the music to automatically start playing.

the only thing "autoplay" does, is change the source over to BT-Audio or not. music plays on your device regardless. trust me I hate it too.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

So there's nothing that can be done about it? VW needs to come up with a software solution on their end I guess. This sucks, does the iPhone 4 have this issue?


----------



## J-J-Jetta (Oct 29, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> So there's nothing that can be done about it? VW needs to come up with a software solution on their end I guess. This sucks, does the iPhone 4 have this issue?


agreed, and yes it does. its a bluetooth software issue w/ the pairing device, not the phone (the device receiving the signal, not sending it)


----------



## masterhackr (Jan 24, 2012)

Had the same issue with a CC in the shop. I deleted the Bluetooth connection from the vehicle and phone. Then turned off auto play in the media setting of the head unit. Finally re paired the phone and issue was gone.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

masterhackr said:


> Had the same issue with a CC in the shop. I deleted the Bluetooth connection from the vehicle and phone. Then turned off auto play in the media setting of the head unit. Finally re paired the phone and issue was gone.


I forgot I posted this, I will try it and get back. Thanks


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine has the same issue. I have the revision F bluetooth module. I swapped out the F for an E and the problem went away, but I put the F back in.


----------



## maceo87 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Same issue*

I have the same exact issue. How do you swap bluetooth modules (E, F, etc)?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

maceo87 said:


> I have the same exact issue. How do you swap bluetooth modules (E, F, etc)?


Unplug the module and plug another one in.


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

2012 GLI Autobahn, iphone 4, same issue. Is this something that the dealer can rectify?

On a sidebar, my ipod in the glovebox via MFI seems to always be already playing when I select Media in.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

I also have this issue, also the volume when i switch to Bluetooth (via the phone) is much louder.. So much so, that it worries me that i'll blow a speaker if i switch source. 

The two quirks prevent me from using the Bluetooth music as an option. Instead I've opted for the SD Card. But if these quirks can be ironed out, then it would be nice to have.


----------

